# Haunted Tunnel Gold Coast



## TeeroyDevil (Sep 7, 2020)

Hey Guys,

Not too sure where to post this, However myself and a mate went to the Ernest Junction Tunnel on the Gold Coast and went with infrared Motion sensors, EMF, Voice Recorders and a Ouija Board. From what we seen, lots of people have had spiritual encounters there. When we attempted to use the Ouija Board we didnt pick up anything. The EMF picked up some sort of force however we couldnt connect to any spirits. This is our first time doing this and want to learn more about it so does anyone have any tips that we could use for next time. Would be much appreciated. Thankyou


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

So you know, the “haunt” in the name “HauntForum” means Halloween haunts, not spirit hauntings (although many people here find that interesting). You will likely have better luck searching for an answer to your questions on a forum dedicated to investigating the spirit world.


----------

